# Applis Météo et Bourse ne chargent plus ?



## gaetan (22 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci : sous OS 4.0, les applis Météo et Bourse ne fonctionnent plus. Ça charge, ça charge.... et rien. Cela a bien fonctionné jusque là mais depuis le 19 ou le 20 juillet : plus rien. Tout le reste fonctionne parfaitement et comme ces deux applis sont de Yahoo, j'imagine que c'est de leur côté que ça merdouille.

Suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?????


----------



## macboite (22 Juillet 2010)

Non pas le seul.
Depuis maj version 4.0.1 j'ai le même souci.
J'ai éteint puis rallumé mon iP4, depuis le météo fonctionne à nouveau mais pas l'appli Bourse de l'iPhone!

J'ai regardé d'autres forums, nous ne sommes pas les seuls.
Certains disent qu'en mode wifi cela fonctionne, je ne l'ai pas testé. Je m'en sers rarement.

Peut-être que cela provient des serveurs (lu sur autre forum).
Je n'ai pas envie de restaurer sous iTunes donc j'attends de voir!

Tiens moi informé si tu as plus de news, j'en ferai autant pour toi.
Bon été!


----------



## gaetan (23 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse Macboite.
J'ai croisé un pote qui possède un iPhone 3GS sous 3.1.3 et nous avons regardé les applis météo et bourse (il ne les consulte jamais) et bien, même symptôme : cela ne fonctionne pas (sous réseau 3G en tout cas, pas testé en wi-fi). Donc cela viendrait bien des serveurs yahoo.


----------



## macboite (23 Juillet 2010)

Bon, suite à cette "conclusion", j'ai fait un mail sur Yahoo (question/réponse). Pour les informer de ce Pb en leur disant que ce sujet est abordé sur les forums.

Je te tiens informé si réponse.    

Sinon en attendant pour la météo, j'aime bien utiliser : La Chaine Météo (_appli gratuite_) très bien. 
Pour la Bourse aucune idée, j'avais Boursier.com (_gratuite aussi_) mais je la trouve très "fouillis" (ou trop complète) pour l'utilisation que j'en fais.

_Remarque : qui n'a rien à voir avec ce Pb, mais depuis la mise à jour de l'iOs 4.0.1 je reçois mieux la 3G et j'ai plus de "barres" qui s'affichent sur mon iP4 (orange)_. _Mais la réception oscille toujours au mêmes endroits chez moi!
alors cette mise à jour c'est quoi???_


----------



## macboite (24 Juillet 2010)

Voilà, ce matin les deux appli Météo et Bourse fonctionnent à nouveau!
Pb soldé. 

Bonne continuation.


----------



## gaetan (24 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement, problème résolu ce matin. 5 jours d'applis down quand même !

Merci Macboite pour tes infos.


----------

